# Max o iwagumi



## Reca (Mar 13, 2008)

Tank size: 80 cm x 45 cm x 45 cm (160 litres)
Lighting: 2 x 55 W PL-L 
Filtration: Eheim 2213
Substrate: Ada aquasoil amazonia and Nile Sand
Fertilization: TPA 30% N P K. Presurised CO2
Eleocharis vivipara, accicularis and glossostigma elatinoides
Paracheirodon axelrodi and Neocaridina heterodopa








Regards.


----------



## XSVaquascaper (Nov 21, 2010)

Stunning, congrats.


----------

